# Cannot Open Rear Door



## kenjg55 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello and thank you in advance.

I have a 2013 Nissan Versa SL 1.6L and the other day I open the doors with my FOB but the driver side door would not unlock. I since tried 2 FOBS and the inside unlock switch but no luck. Any one have a suggestion on how to get the door open so I can get to the door switch to fix the darn thing?

Best Regards
Ken Gonzales


----------

